# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Ola de frío causa muerte del 5% de ganado alpaquero en Arequipa

## gpacheco

*Temperaturas llegan hasta los -17 grados*  *Arequipa, jul. 07 (ANDINA).-* Las bajas temperaturas que se registran en el distrito de San Antonio de Chuca, provincia de Caylloma (Arequipa), provocaron la muerte del cinco por ciento del ganado alpaquero de la zona afectando especialmente a las crías, informó el acalde de esa jurisdicción, Ricardo Tola.  
En el distrito existen 40 mil cabezas de ganado alpaquero afectadas desde mayo pasado por el intenso frío, precisó el burgomaestre. 
Las alpacas de los anexos de Pillones, Alto Paracayco y Colca, ubicados a 4 mil 550 metros sobre el nivel del mar, son los más afectados por las bajas temperaturas. 
De otro lado, respecto a la salud de la población, Ricardo Tola dijo que las Infecciones Respiratorias Agudas (IRA) se incrementaron, pero los pacientes son atendidos satisfactoriamente en el centro de salud. 
Asimismo, señaló haber solicitado el apoyo de la Oficina Regional de Defensa Civil para la donación de ropa de abrigo y frazadas para contrarrestar el frío que alcanza los -17 grados. 
Hemos solicitado ropa de abrigo y frazadas al gobierno regional para que la población haga frente a las bajas temperaturas y estamos a la espera de ser atendidos en corto plazo, manifestó el alcalde de San Antonio de Chuca. 
La autoridad edil señaló también que solicitaron apoyo a AgroRural para la construcción de cobertizos para el ganado alpaquero, logrando el compromiso de la entidad de levantar trece albergues para los animales, indicó.Temas similares: Artículo: Promueven construcción de planta de frío para garantizar conservación de frutas en Arequipa Artículo: AgroRural construye 165 cobertizos en zona sur del país para proteger ganado de intenso frío Minag adopta medidas urgentes para salvar de la muerte alpacas y ovinos en Arequipa y Puno Ola de frío afecta sector alpaquero en Puno, informan Bajas temperaturas afectan 30 % del ganado alpaquero de distrito arequipeño

----------

